

Dutch startup's 2nd investment for new collaborative photobook technology - fairfield
http://collab.pastbook.com/

======
Despoina_Mou
Awesome! I just read about that on Tech Crunch and The Next Web. Keep up the
nice work guys! Love your books :)

